# Check out my new avatar!



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Came across this little gif and I thought she suited my nic...


----------



## ElectricHead (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi,
Can you tell me about South Western Ohio Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts (SWOAPE) ? I am new to planted aquariums and I am in the planning stage now. I live in Miamisburg so SWOAPE should be local for me.

Thanks


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome, ElectricHead!
We're a bunch of plant nuts of varying levels of experience who get together once a month and BS about plants and swap what we can share. (Be it knowledge, plants, equipment, munchies  , or just plain ole fish stories  .)Matt who also lives in Miamisburg gave me most of what's in my tank gratis.  We've pretty much been meeting at his place too, because it's centrally located between Columbus and Cincy, and well, no one has been so generous as to open their doors like he has.
This month our meeting will be a BBQ and we will have a guest speaker, Tom Barr. He noticed us here on the forums and generously offered to come talk with us since he will be speaking at the Greater Cincinnati Aquarist Society the following day. You check out all this in the various threads here in our little forum.  
Now, with your nic, the guys had better not spell mine with an R anymore.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ElectricHead said:


> Hi,
> Can you tell me about South Western Ohio Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts (SWOAPE)? I am new to planted aquariums and I am in the planning stage now. I live in Miamisburg so SWOAPE should be local for me.


SWOAPE is very local for you. I live just south of Centerville and Damon (Simpte 27) lives in Miamisburg I think. Dineen (EcleckticGirl) lives close by also. Most of the rest of the folks in the club live near Cinci and Sean (CTMPWRDCAMRY) lives in Columbus.

Like Dineen said, we are a small group of aquarists who get together once a month to BS and swap plants. It's free to join us and we usually meet on the last Saturday of each month.

This month's meeting is out of the ordinary for us. Tom Barr (plantbrain) is coming to the area and offered to speak to uswhle he is here! This is a big deal for a small club like ours and we decided to have a BBQ and make this a special meeting. As a result there is a $10 donation going towards food and drinks and that is explained in the September Meeting Thread in our forum.

Since you are new to planted tanks you may not know who Tom Barr is so here is a link to his bio: http://www.barrreport.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14

Tom is one of the "Gurus" of Planted Tanks. If you are at all interested in Planted Tanks you should come to this meeting! One of our members, Erik (Troy McClure) will be doing an aquascaping demo on a small tank and I have some very good info from the American Gardeners Association (AGA) about setting up a planted tank that would be very good for you to read.

If you can't make it our meeting on Saturday, Tom is also speaking at GCAS in Cincinatti on Sunday. I will have some of the same info available at this meeting also. A group of us are also driving to that meeting since we are pretty much all members of GCAS also.

If you need more info than what is in the forum feel fre to PM me and I can give you more info. You are also more than welcome to drop by and check out my tanks if you would like. I think Damon is swinging by tomorrow to help build a CO2 reactor and Jim (molurus73) and I worked on a hood for one of his tanks this past Sunday.

If you want to join us, just start a thread in the SWOAPE forum and introduce yourself


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Nice Avatar Dineen, where do you folks find these things???


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I was inspired to make an avatar for myself!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm not quite that talented and wouldn't know where to begin...cS gave me one of her avatars a long time ago but I lost it. Well, it's not lost, it's somewhere on my computer...


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I do live in Miamisburg. Feel free to pm me to get contact information for myself and other members. Matt is always a big help. I call him quite often, especially with the Co2 Tank problem I have been having. (Its fixed by the way Matt)


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Simpte 27 said:


> I call him quite often, especially with the Co2 Tank problem I have been having. (Its fixed by the way Matt)


You said it was fixed last time 

I took apart my 3-way splitter today and teflon taped all of the needle valves since they all seemed to be leaking! I know, I said I don't use Teflon tape on my CO2 stuff but that is how it was suggested I fix the splitter. It looks as if all of the original glue type seals had failed on the splitter. I think the Teflon tape sealed them but I will re-check everything again each day for the next couple of days just to be sure.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

MatPat said:


> Nice Avatar Dineen, where do you folks find these things???


I googled free gif and found some sites and went combing through them. I think this one came from http://www.webdeveloper.com/animations/, but I looked at so many sites I can't say for certain. This one seemed to have the nicest site though, with the best agreement for free use. There weren't a whole lot of small fishy gifs and images out there suitable for avatars like I was looking for for a friend of mine on another site.


----------

